# Dessert that smokes?



## cakeguy (Dec 16, 2007)

My friend is also a pastry chef who needs some advice. His boss asked him to create a plated dessert that will have a smoking effect. The party theme is mission impossible and would like a dessert that after they are placed on the table, start to smoke. Has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## gnome (Dec 23, 2007)

How about some dry ice under desert.
When it hydrates it looks kinda like smoke.
The foggy look would probably fit the bill nicely.
They even have electric foggers that could be added
for more effect.DJ supplies have lots of lighting and fogging 
stuff all would fit the bill IMO.Real smoke would cause asmatic
people to have problems.


----------



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

The Arizona Biltmore used to do a smoking dessert called Fire and Ice. It was a red pepper sorbet served in a two piece dish with dry ice in the bottom part. Water was added just before service to achieve the "smoke" effect.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The easiest dish to get this effect is an old supreme dish or shrimp cocktail dbl. I used it all the time some yrs ago. Dry ice and hydrated before serving.


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

Dry ice and a little water works or go one step further and actually add a smoke flavor element. Trap some smoke under an inverted glass with an element of the dessert using a Smoking Gun (Polyscience) or something homemade that does the same job. The item in the glass is somewhat masked in a smoky haze and when the glass is lifted the smoke is released. Maybe apple or quince crisp flavored with smoked maple syrup with cinnamon stick smoke or oven roasted red grapes with grapevine smoke and a gelee made with a smoky pinot noir or a chocolate-chipotle something or other with mesquite smoke. Those are just off the top of my head and may not sound too interesting but you probably get what I'm trying to say.


----------



## cakeguy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks all. i will pass it on to my friend. I am sure one of these ideas will fill the bill.


----------

